# Kurze Meinung zum Layout



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

Mich würd mal interessieren, was Ihr von dem Layout der Website im Bildanhang haltet.

Die Seite soll bewußt nicht mit "Spielereien" aufwarten. Aber gibt es vlt. kleine Ideen, sie zu verbessern? Mal von Farben abgesehen, die sind so abgesprochen 

Dar Screenie ist bei 1980x1020. Bei 4:3 fallen dann die frauen Bereiche links+rechts natürlich eher weg. 

thx!


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Januar 2010)

Also mir gefällt es nicht so das oben unter der navbar der Content so etwas nach oben steht. Das find ich nicht so hui.^^
Den Rest find ich ok, bis auf die Farben, aber ok.^^


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Also die Farbverläufe im Header sind ein wenig bescheiden, die würd ich eventuell noch optimieren. Sieht halt alles in allem etwas "altbacken" aus, aber wenn er das so will kann mans so lassen.

so far


----------



## shila92 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich würde eher die Kategorien an der linken Seite machen, damit man nicht immer wieder hochscrollen muss.  Am Besten noch, dass die Kategorien mitscrollen... vielleicht was mit Frames möglich?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

@ghostamdin: versteh ich nicht, wie Du das meinst? ^^

@midnight: das liegt jetzt nur daran, dass ich den Screenshot mit unr Qualität 50 hochgeladen hab, damit er unter 200kb bleibt. Im Original sieht der header besser aus, siehe Anhang hier   Und wegen altbacken: liegt halt auch daran, dass wir keine Bilder parat haben und auch keine baukastendesigns wie hier verwenden wollen: http://www.rechtsanwalt-brandl.de/  Das Layout is von Grund auf selfmade 

@shila: links hatte ich mehrfach probiert, das wirkt dann nicht so gut, fanden wir (Auftraggeber und ich  ) - und bis auf die Seite mit dem Screenshot ist auch weniger Text pro Seite, da muss man eh nicht scrollen. Vor allem reichen meine Kenntnisse nicht aus, um "dynamische" Menüs zu machen - ich benutze eine Editorsoftware ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Januar 2010)

Ok nochma^^
Also unter der Navbar ist da ja so ein Rahmen. Und der geht nur soweit bis der Content (das weiße) anfängt.^^
Ich würde diesen Rahmen komplett durchziehen oder weglassen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

UNter der Navbar ist ein Rahmen? ^^ sry, also da ist das graue von der Navbar, dann kommt doch direkt weiß... ^^ oder meinst Du einfach nur, dass der Text höher soll? Oder meinst du den kleinen grauen Rahmen um die blauen Blöcke links+rechts?


@all: es soll vor allem etwas besser und professioneller aussehen als bei diesem Zeitgenossen: Rechtsanwaltskanzlei Josef Sturm Kln


----------



## midnight (21. Januar 2010)

Hui das is ja gruselig, da is das "neue" auf jeden Fall besser. Mit welcher Software machst du das denn? So "einfache" Layouts kann man an sich auch sehr schnell selbst machen. Wie sieht denn der Code aus? Wenn du jetzt mit Frames kommst gibts haue 

so far


----------



## shila92 (21. Januar 2010)

Na ja gut.  Das mit den Menüpunkten links ist ja auch nur mein Geschmack.

Dieses einfache Blau an den Rändern (auch wenn es abgesprochen ist) kommt ein bisschen unprofessionell rüber. Ich wüsste jetzt aber auch nicht, was man da machen könnte... 

Vielleicht kannst ja den Text noch ein bisschen aufteilen, ein Bild zwischen den Text, um das alles nicht so steif wirken zu lassen.  Aber jetzt nicht stumpf ein Bild reinhauen, meine mit z.B. passendem dünnen Rahmen oder so.


----------



## klyer (21. Januar 2010)

ich finde es etwas langweilig, vl. solltest du den inhalt mehr "dynamischer" machen.

->das layout etwas "peppiger" 
->zusätzliche komponenten/module einbauen... (den besucher informieren)


----------



## shila92 (21. Januar 2010)

Ja stimmt, es wirkt alles ein wenig leer.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2010)

@Shila: Mit Bildern is das auch so ne Sache - er hat EIN halbwegs brauchbares Foto  Aber so "aufpepp"-Fotos zB ne Runde diskutierender Anwälte oder ein Gerichtssaal usw. stehen keine zur Verfügung, wenn man nicht ne Urheberrechtsklage riskieren will 

Und mit dem Blau: wie meinst du das? Die Farbe an sich, oder überhaupt den Rand? Ein dunkleres Blau wir hier zB hier im Forum das Dunkelblau wäre IOHO (in OUR humble opinion  ) ein zu starker Kontrast.


@midnight: die andere grauenhafte Seite ist NICHT die alte! Das is ne Seite eines anderen Anwalts. Die vorletzte Version war diese, siehe Anhang - das sah vor allem bei breitem TFT dann extrem doof aus, weil "rechts" massig weiß war, und insgesamt zu "bunt", zu konstrastreich...

@klyer: aber WIE dynamischer machen? Und was für Infos? Die Infos, die er rüberbringen will, sind ja eben hinter den Menüpunkten, und so eien Unsinn wie aktuelle Urteile hochladen oder so was will er nicht, hat auch keine Zeit dafür - da wär dann auch nur peinlich, wenn irgendwann die letzte "news" 2 Jahre alt ist... Das ist auch nur eine kleine 1-mann-Kanzlei mit "Büroräumen" 5x3m.  Laut Providerstatistik gehen die Leute zu 90% auf die Infos zu Seiner Person und auf die Kosten, nur 10% gehen auf die anderen Seiten. Bei Person hab ich gesagt: lass mal 2-3 gut Fotos machen... aber: "keine Zeit, keine Zeit, keine Zeit - zu teuer! "


----------



## klyer (21. Januar 2010)

machst du das layout dynamisch oder mit fester breite?

wenn du keine fotos hast, dann mach doch welche   (wenn das klappt)

aber ich finde auch allg. den header etwas langweilig, das zeugt eher von einer "stadt-homepage"

->wenn rechtsanwalt, dann müssen halt auf dem "titel" ein paar anwälte fröhlich beisammen sitzen


----------



## shila92 (21. Januar 2010)

> Und mit dem Blau: wie meinst du das? Die Farbe an sich, oder überhaupt den Rand? Ein dunkleres Blau wir hier zB hier im Forum das Dunkelblau wäre IOHO (in OUR humble opinion  ) ein zu starker Kontrast.


Ich weiß nicht genau, wie ich das erklären soll... das erinnert mich einfach an unsere ersten HTML-Arbeiten in der Schule. 
Auf den meisten Seiten gibt es kaum so große freie Flächen, der Hintergrund fällt einfach nicht so extrem auf. Es müssten, wie klyer schon gesagt hat, mehr Komponenten rein, damit die Seite mehr her macht. Aber was das, ist schon schwieriger.  Irgendwelche Informationen am Rand oder, oder, oder...


----------



## klyer (21. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @klyer: aber WIE dynamischer machen? Und was für Infos? Die Infos, die er rüberbringen will, sind ja eben hinter den Menüpunkten, und so eien Unsinn wie aktuelle Urteile hochladen oder so was will er nicht, hat auch keine Zeit dafür - da wär dann auch nur peinlich, wenn irgendwann die letzte "news" 2 Jahre alt ist... Das ist auch nur eine kleine 1-mann-Kanzlei mit "Büroräumen" 5x3m.  Laut Providerstatistik gehen die Leute zu 90% auf die Infos zu Seiner Person und auf die Kosten, nur 10% gehen auf die anderen Seiten. Bei Person hab ich gesagt: lass mal 2-3 gut Fotos machen... aber: "keine Zeit, keine Zeit, keine Zeit - zu teuer! "



tja, dann muss er halt mit einer qualitativ niederwertigen website rechnen.

->die startseite ist ja so mit das wichtigste....da sollte man schon ein paar bilder"chen" mit rein bringen

->wenn er keine fotos macht, dann kriier doch wenigstens nen kanzler-hammer und tu den in den header, aber dieses stadtbild ist echt graußam für nen anwalt...

Edit:
dynamischer:
z.B. vl. so Link
dieses template ist natürlich komplett anpassbar, man kann dinge rausnehmen und ergänzen...

hier ein template was ich auch für ne kundin grad entwerfe: Link
->dort machen es halt u.a. auch die grafiken aus...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2010)

Ich muss mal schauen, an sich gefällt ihm meine Website halt auch. Allein schon nen passenden, aber nicht zu auffälligen Hintergrund mit "Endlosmuster" wie bei Deinem Beispiel zu finden ist ja schon schwer... Auch ein Bild als "banner" oben wird nicht leicht, man soll ja trotzdem problemlos den namen der kanzlei noch lesen können, und das Bild soll auch nicht ablenken - wir finden so ne Skyline daher an sich ideal, er will halt auch ausdrücken, dass er für den Kölner Raum tätig und zentral zu erreichen ist.

Und das tool, das ich verwende, bietet auch Vorlagen inkl. fertigen Designs, ich finde aber, dass man dann sieht "ah - Baukasten" 

Thx für die Anregungen 


ach ja: Breite ist nicht dynamisch, eben deswegen hab ich es auch zentriert und ca. so breit gemacht, dass es grad noch bei 1280x1024 auf den Schirm passt.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Januar 2010)

hmm, kannst du das bannerbildchen vllt "ausfaden" lassen nach links? also das nur die rechte seite wirklich sichtbar is mim dom der ja aushängeschild von köln is. auf die linke seite könnte dann besagter hammer und daneben als mehrzeiler der name mit adresse usw. hoffe du weist, wie ich das meine. und das oben das "mitscrollt" liese sich ja glaube recht einfach mit nem div machen. also oben das in nen div un unten das auch un der untere soll halt scrollbalken anzeigen, wenn der inhalt nach unten zu groß wird.

da kommt nur wieder mein altes problem zum tragen ^^ wie erklärt man div's den "rest" xD weil das bild oben hat ja ne absolute höhe. also würde der div dann kA 100px hoch sein müssen damits nich scheise aussieht ^^ dann is der untere teil aber je nach auflösung verschieden groß. dort also ne absolute angabe einzubringen brächte auch wieder nur probleme (oder du optimierst das dann auch wieder auf deine auflösung da). un mit prozenten kommste au ned weit. da der rest je nach auflösung auch wieder mal mehr un mal weniger prozente sin.

das is der einzige punkt, den ich an div's hasse un wo ich frames liebe. kann einfach nich glauben, das das mit div's nich gehen soll :/


----------



## Aholic (22. Januar 2010)

Das Zauberwort nennt sich CSS, damit lässt sich die Seite um einiges dynamischer machen 
Damit kannst du auch super Menu´s sowie Navis machen.

Das blau an der Navi ist meiner Meinung nach zu kräftig dafür das es keinen Verlauf hat. Außerdem fände ich nur eine Navi besser, beidseitig sieht immer etwas strange aus wenn der Bereich nicht gefüllt ist.
Eine Schattierung am Content würde das ganze bestimmt auch noch ein wenig dynamischer aussehen lassen.

Ich würde dir ja persöhnlich Wordress ans Herz legen, es sieht zum einen Professionell aus, und zum andern lässt sich ein Standard Design mit wenigen Kentnissen komplett umgestalten. 
Außerdem erkennt man nicht das eine Seite damit erstellt wurde, selbst das Copyright darf man meines wissens nach noch entfernen.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Januar 2010)

ich hab atm nen problem, das mein css menu im ie8 nich funzt >< ich hasse diesen part an der webentwicklung. das die da keinen standard finden -.- bzw sich dran halten ^^ was mich am ff nervt sin die scrollbalken, die vom theme/skin bestimmt werdn un mal eben jedes css dafür ad absurdum führen.


----------



## klyer (22. Januar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich hab atm nen problem, das mein css menu im ie8 nich funzt >< ich hasse diesen part an der webentwicklung. das die da keinen standard finden -.- bzw sich dran halten ^^ was mich am ff nervt sin die scrollbalken, die vom theme/skin bestimmt werdn un mal eben jedes css dafür ad absurdum führen.



man kann doch da nen extra css teil nur für IE7,8 oder früher machen.


----------



## DarkMo (22. Januar 2010)

gibts da tutorials für? möchte das thema ja nich unnötig klauen ^^ kannst ja ggf ne pn schicken


----------



## klyer (22. Januar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> gibts da tutorials für? möchte das thema ja nich unnötig klauen ^^ kannst ja ggf ne pn schicken


 
 ich machs kurz  (könnte ja vl. auch andere interessieren)

-> soetwas nennt sich "Hack" , jenachdem IE7-Hack, ...
->Link


----------



## Jami (26. Januar 2010)

Ich würd vor allem im Header, die Silhoutte in hellblau machen, und das Menü dunkler hinterlegen.


----------

